# Looking at slicers



## IA pigsNcrops (Mar 21, 2020)

I am in the search for a new slicer.  Currently have a small, electric slicer with about a 6" blade and 75 watt motor.  I am wanting a bigger one that can cut faster, thinner, and a larger deck.  Any suggestions on either a used hobart or new one from either Cabelas or Waltons?  Maybe $200-400 range.   Thanks


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 21, 2020)

IA pigsNcrops said:


> I am in the search for a new slicer.  Currently have a small, electric slicer with about a 6" blade and 75 watt motor.  I am wanting a bigger one that can cut faster, thinner, and a larger deck.  Any suggestions on either a used hobart or new one from either Cabelas or Waltons?  Maybe $200-400 range.   Thanks


I have been using a no name slicer for the last 2 years with great success.  250mm blade (10"?) 240 watts.  very nice.  Self sharpening I think.  Attaching the only picture I could get today.  Found it new on EBAY.
No Brand name but model is WED-B250B-4.  It was about  $250-$270 including shipping.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 21, 2020)

Keep your eye on craigslist or any used item site.I picked up a beautiful Berkel slicer for 250 on  Kijiji(Canadian equivelant to craigslist). It is a beast and will outlive me.Just have to be patient. Now, this was perfect for me but ymmv.


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 21, 2020)

If you're not in a real hurry, I agree, craigslist is the place to look for a slicer.
I picked a 1612 Hobart up 5 years ago for 150$ and it's still working great


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a Cabela's  branded Nesco fs-250 . 180 watt motor , easy to clean . It's a great slicer .


----------



## IA pigsNcrops (Mar 22, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> If you're not in a real hurry, I agree, craigslist is the place to look for a slicer.
> I picked a 1612 Hobart up 5 years ago for 150$ and it's still working great


I saw a 1612 listed for $400 cash, may keep looking around though.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2020)

I have a Torrey S/S 12” commercial slicer. It has only been used a few times. It is like brand new. I will sell it for $450, but you have to come & pick it up. Cause it weighs too much to ship. We don’t use it much cause it’s so heavy & hard to get up on the counter.
Al


----------



## IA pigsNcrops (Mar 22, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I have a Torrey S/S 12” commercial slicer. It has only been used a few times. It is like brand new. I will sell it for $450, but you have to come & pick it up. Cause it weighs too much to ship. We don’t use it much cause it’s so heavy & hard to get up on the counter.
> Al


That would ve a fun roadtrip to Florida!


----------

